# flat panel heaters from B&Q



## snickers (Aug 15, 2007)

Just been into B&Q. They have some 450wall flat panel electric heaters. They are about 2ft * 1ft and about 1.5 inches deep. They mount on a wall. I recon they would work a treat in a big viv. Anyone else seen them or got any views? 30 quid!


----------



## shaun (Apr 28, 2007)

: victory:Any pics or more info? : victory:


----------



## Storm Python (Jan 10, 2008)

as above!
also what temps are they nocking out? is it thermostatically controlled?


----------



## snickers (Aug 15, 2007)

Buy Challenge Panel Heater 450W. at Argos.co.uk - Your Online Shop for .

You would definately need a thermostat


----------



## Moleie (Dec 1, 2010)

Hi, so I realise you posted this a while ago, and I doubt your still looking for panel heater now, but I was wondering what the out come was, I've been thinking about panel heaters my self and there isn't much information on them online, infact this thread is still one of the first that comes up! I read this about Panel Heaters that seems too suggest they are quite good, was this your expirience?


----------

